# Where do you buy your pen kits



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I am looking for a pen that says, US Coast Guard.

I have been buying all my kits at Penn State or Woodcraft.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Couple I use

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/

http://www.woodturningz.com/Pen_Kits.aspx (they offer many of the same as Penn State and so much faster in shipping.)

The #1 thing for me now is the plating on hardware. You will see some cheap hardware, and that is just what it is...cheap.

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Decals-Decorations/US-Military-Rod-Decals 
is a good place for decals...rod builders use them under the epoxy so they work well for pens

clips are kinda tough, everyone wants a place to get them LOL if you can find small pins, clip the backing off and epoxy them to the clip is one way
http://www.google.com/#q=coast+guar...w.,cf.osb&fp=c0cc40dda77342c9&biw=853&bih=545


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.woodpenpro.com/patriot_clips/coast_guard_patriot_clips.html

I knew I seen them someplace


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Bill, I think that will work great!

Do any of these companies have a better quality hardware, or should I just look for the more expensive kits.
I haven't been real pleased with slow shipment at PSI.



bill said:


> http://www.woodpenpro.com/patriot_clips/coast_guard_patriot_clips.html
> 
> I knew I seen them someplace


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

It will be nice when I retire, I'll have more time to search stuff like this. I am on the computer all day for work and don't even want to look at one when I get home. Come-on MAY !!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Be Young said:


> Thanks Bill, I think that will work great!
> 
> Do any of these companies have a better quality hardware, or should I just look for the more expensive kits.
> I haven't been real pleased with slow shipment at PSI.


majority of companies get the hardware from the same places....some of the smaller businesses are just resellers (woodturninz for penn state example)

I get the best quality I can each time now. I've done the cheap route when starting out but as I invest more time in each item, I don't want the plating to fall off or wear off. Really not talking that much more in cost and it will reflect on the item.

Expensive hardware don't mean any better quality. There are some high dollar stuff that I don't like the looks of, and don't use. I'm just waiting on a company here in the USA, Marksman, to really get going. I like the clean look and made here is a big plus to me. Just waiting to see where it will fall in the price range.


----------

